# Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity



## Weatherman2020

Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.


Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.


----------



## william the wie

Italy is now a net exporter of NG. Russia and Iran are in very big trouble.


----------



## Pogo

Weatherman2020 said:


> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.



"Women" huh.

Anyone of any gender who claims "we can drill our way to lower gas prices" deserves the mockery, for they know nothing of what they babble.  First of all "we" don't drill.  *Oil companies* drill.  And they do so where and when and to what extent, that it will profit themselves, and obviously lowering prices doesn't serve that, and just as obviously multinational megacorporations owe no allegiance to a national flag, but rather to their own shareholders.

Second, oil is an international fungible commodity, so those multinational oil companies that did the drilling and refining are going to then take it to that international market and sell it where it will be the most profitable.  There is NO direct relationship between "what 'we' drill" and "what we pay at the pump".  There never has been.  Unless you want to nationalize the oil industry and go it alone, there never will be.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Pogo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Women" huh.
> 
> Anyone of any gender who claims "we can drill our way to lower gas prices" deserves the mockery, for they know nothing of what they babble.  First of all "we" don't drill.  *Oil companies* drill.  And they do so where and when and to what extent, that it will profit themselves, and obviously lowering prices doesn't serve that, and just as obviously multinational megacorporations owe no allegiance to a national flag, but rather to their own shareholders.
> 
> Second, oil is an international fungible commodity, so those multinational oil companies that did the drilling and refining are going to then take it to that international market and sell it where it will be the most profitable.  There is NO direct relationship between "what 'we' drill" and "what we pay at the pump".  There never has been.  Unless you want to nationalize the oil industry and go it alone, there never will be.
Click to expand...

Hilarious claptrap.

America drilled our way to lower prices.  And the worlds leading producer of oil.

And FYI, dumbass - many private citizens have oil wells.

Go hug a fracker.  They saved you a lot of money.


----------



## Weatherman2020

william the wie said:


> Italy is now a net exporter of NG. Russia and Iran are in very big trouble.


And Israel just discovered a huge NG field.

Tough times to be a leftist/Russia/Iran stooge.


----------



## Pogo

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Women" huh.
> 
> Anyone of any gender who claims "we can drill our way to lower gas prices" deserves the mockery, for they know nothing of what they babble.  First of all "we" don't drill.  *Oil companies* drill.  And they do so where and when and to what extent, that it will profit themselves, and obviously lowering prices doesn't serve that, and just as obviously multinational megacorporations owe no allegiance to a national flag, but rather to their own shareholders.
> 
> Second, oil is an international fungible commodity, so those multinational oil companies that did the drilling and refining are going to then take it to that international market and sell it where it will be the most profitable.  There is NO direct relationship between "what 'we' drill" and "what we pay at the pump".  There never has been.  Unless you want to nationalize the oil industry and go it alone, there never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hilarious claptrap.
> 
> America drilled our way to lower prices.  And the worlds leading producer of oil.
> 
> And FYI, dumbass - many private citizens have oil wells.
> 
> Go hug a fracker.  They saved you a lot of money.
Click to expand...


Clearly you haven't a clue in the world about how the oil bidness works.  Everything I posted in 3 IS how it works.  Read it and learn something, or prove me wrong.

It's also instructive how quickly you abandoned the original bogus point and switched off to "natural gas".


----------



## Weatherman2020

Pogo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Women" huh.
> 
> Anyone of any gender who claims "we can drill our way to lower gas prices" deserves the mockery, for they know nothing of what they babble.  First of all "we" don't drill.  *Oil companies* drill.  And they do so where and when and to what extent, that it will profit themselves, and obviously lowering prices doesn't serve that, and just as obviously multinational megacorporations owe no allegiance to a national flag, but rather to their own shareholders.
> 
> Second, oil is an international fungible commodity, so those multinational oil companies that did the drilling and refining are going to then take it to that international market and sell it where it will be the most profitable.  There is NO direct relationship between "what 'we' drill" and "what we pay at the pump".  There never has been.  Unless you want to nationalize the oil industry and go it alone, there never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hilarious claptrap.
> 
> America drilled our way to lower prices.  And the worlds leading producer of oil.
> 
> And FYI, dumbass - many private citizens have oil wells.
> 
> Go hug a fracker.  They saved you a lot of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly you haven't a clue in the world about how the oil bidness works.  Everything I posted in 3 IS how it works.  Read it and learn something, or prove me wrong.
> 
> It's also instructive how quickly you abandoned the original bogus point and switched off to "natural gas".
Click to expand...

America drilled her way to cheap oil.
America is now leads the world in oil.
Low income Americans can now afford to fill their cars with gas.
MAGA.


----------



## william the wie

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Women" huh.
> 
> Anyone of any gender who claims "we can drill our way to lower gas prices" deserves the mockery, for they know nothing of what they babble.  First of all "we" don't drill.  *Oil companies* drill.  And they do so where and when and to what extent, that it will profit themselves, and obviously lowering prices doesn't serve that, and just as obviously multinational megacorporations owe no allegiance to a national flag, but rather to their own shareholders.
> 
> Second, oil is an international fungible commodity, so those multinational oil companies that did the drilling and refining are going to then take it to that international market and sell it where it will be the most profitable.  There is NO direct relationship between "what 'we' drill" and "what we pay at the pump".  There never has been.  Unless you want to nationalize the oil industry and go it alone, there never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hilarious claptrap.
> 
> America drilled our way to lower prices.  And the worlds leading producer of oil.
> 
> And FYI, dumbass - many private citizens have oil wells.
> 
> Go hug a fracker.  They saved you a lot of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly you haven't a clue in the world about how the oil bidness works.  Everything I posted in 3 IS how it works.  Read it and learn something, or prove me wrong.
> 
> It's also instructive how quickly you abandoned the original bogus point and switched off to "natural gas".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America drilled her way to cheap oil.
> America is now leads the world in oil.
> Low income Americans can now afford to fill their cars with gas.
> MAGA.
Click to expand...


Not if they live in the blue wall they can't


----------



## Pogo

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Women" huh.
> 
> Anyone of any gender who claims "we can drill our way to lower gas prices" deserves the mockery, for they know nothing of what they babble.  First of all "we" don't drill.  *Oil companies* drill.  And they do so where and when and to what extent, that it will profit themselves, and obviously lowering prices doesn't serve that, and just as obviously multinational megacorporations owe no allegiance to a national flag, but rather to their own shareholders.
> 
> Second, oil is an international fungible commodity, so those multinational oil companies that did the drilling and refining are going to then take it to that international market and sell it where it will be the most profitable.  There is NO direct relationship between "what 'we' drill" and "what we pay at the pump".  There never has been.  Unless you want to nationalize the oil industry and go it alone, there never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hilarious claptrap.
> 
> America drilled our way to lower prices.  And the worlds leading producer of oil.
> 
> And FYI, dumbass - many private citizens have oil wells.
> 
> Go hug a fracker.  They saved you a lot of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly you haven't a clue in the world about how the oil bidness works.  Everything I posted in 3 IS how it works.  Read it and learn something, or prove me wrong.
> 
> It's also instructive how quickly you abandoned the original bogus point and switched off to "natural gas".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America drilled her way to cheap oil.
> America is now leads the world in oil.
> Low income Americans can now afford to fill their cars with gas.
> MAGA.
Click to expand...



Kind of a neat trick since the price of gas has gone UP in the past year.
You just turned a round-the-horn Double Think.


----------



## longknife

Weatherman2020 said:


> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.



*Sadly, the pump prices are rising.*


----------



## Weatherman2020

longknife said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sadly, the pump prices are rising.*
Click to expand...

Not because of crude costs.


----------



## longknife

Weatherman2020 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sadly, the pump prices are rising.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not because of crude costs.
Click to expand...


*I'm aware of that.*

*Isn't it amazing that when pump prices do go down, politicians want to raises the taxes?*


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Women" huh.
> 
> Anyone of any gender who claims "we can drill our way to lower gas prices" deserves the mockery, for they know nothing of what they babble.  First of all "we" don't drill.  *Oil companies* drill.  And they do so where and when and to what extent, that it will profit themselves, and obviously lowering prices doesn't serve that, and just as obviously multinational megacorporations owe no allegiance to a national flag, but rather to their own shareholders.
> 
> Second, oil is an international fungible commodity, so those multinational oil companies that did the drilling and refining are going to then take it to that international market and sell it where it will be the most profitable.  There is NO direct relationship between "what 'we' drill" and "what we pay at the pump".  There never has been.  Unless you want to nationalize the oil industry and go it alone, there never will be.
Click to expand...

Nevertheless, prices are much lower as a result of drilling.  All that horseshit spewed to support a theory that's obviously wrong.


----------



## william the wie

The oil glut is also doing serious damage to the finances of Iran and Russia, which may lead to even lower prices.


----------



## Pogo

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Women" huh.
> 
> Anyone of any gender who claims "we can drill our way to lower gas prices" deserves the mockery, for they know nothing of what they babble.  First of all "we" don't drill.  *Oil companies* drill.  And they do so where and when and to what extent, that it will profit themselves, and obviously lowering prices doesn't serve that, and just as obviously multinational megacorporations owe no allegiance to a national flag, but rather to their own shareholders.
> 
> Second, oil is an international fungible commodity, so those multinational oil companies that did the drilling and refining are going to then take it to that international market and sell it where it will be the most profitable.  There is NO direct relationship between "what 'we' drill" and "what we pay at the pump".  There never has been.  Unless you want to nationalize the oil industry and go it alone, there never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nevertheless, prices are much lower as a result of drilling.  All that horseshit spewed to support a theory that's obviously wrong.
Click to expand...


"Drilling" is always going on Fingerboy.  "Drilling" isn't a limiting factor --- refining capacity is.  And that runs as high as it can, consistently.  "Drilling" more does not, and can not, change that.  

Don't believe me?  Try pouring a gallon of orange juice into a thimble.  Let me know how it woks out


----------



## Weatherman2020

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Women" huh.
> 
> Anyone of any gender who claims "we can drill our way to lower gas prices" deserves the mockery, for they know nothing of what they babble.  First of all "we" don't drill.  *Oil companies* drill.  And they do so where and when and to what extent, that it will profit themselves, and obviously lowering prices doesn't serve that, and just as obviously multinational megacorporations owe no allegiance to a national flag, but rather to their own shareholders.
> 
> Second, oil is an international fungible commodity, so those multinational oil companies that did the drilling and refining are going to then take it to that international market and sell it where it will be the most profitable.  There is NO direct relationship between "what 'we' drill" and "what we pay at the pump".  There never has been.  Unless you want to nationalize the oil industry and go it alone, there never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nevertheless, prices are much lower as a result of drilling.  All that horseshit spewed to support a theory that's obviously wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Drilling" is always going on Fingerboy.  "Drilling" isn't a limiting factor --- refining capacity is.  And that runs as high as it can, consistently.  "Drilling" more does not, and can not, change that.
> 
> Don't believe me?  Try pouring a gallon of orange juice into a thimble.  Let me know how it woks out
Click to expand...

Dufus thinks the cost of crude doesn't impact gas prices.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Pogo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Women" huh.
> 
> Anyone of any gender who claims "we can drill our way to lower gas prices" deserves the mockery, for they know nothing of what they babble.  First of all "we" don't drill.  *Oil companies* drill.  And they do so where and when and to what extent, that it will profit themselves, and obviously lowering prices doesn't serve that, and just as obviously multinational megacorporations owe no allegiance to a national flag, but rather to their own shareholders.
> 
> Second, oil is an international fungible commodity, so those multinational oil companies that did the drilling and refining are going to then take it to that international market and sell it where it will be the most profitable.  There is NO direct relationship between "what 'we' drill" and "what we pay at the pump".  There never has been.  Unless you want to nationalize the oil industry and go it alone, there never will be.
Click to expand...

This time next year America will be the worlds largest supplier of crude.  We don't need the Islamos now.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Pogo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Women" huh.
> 
> Anyone of any gender who claims "we can drill our way to lower gas prices" deserves the mockery, for they know nothing of what they babble.  First of all "we" don't drill.  *Oil companies* drill.  And they do so where and when and to what extent, that it will profit themselves, and obviously lowering prices doesn't serve that, and just as obviously multinational megacorporations owe no allegiance to a national flag, but rather to their own shareholders.
> 
> Second, oil is an international fungible commodity, so those multinational oil companies that did the drilling and refining are going to then take it to that international market and sell it where it will be the most profitable.  There is NO direct relationship between "what 'we' drill" and "what we pay at the pump".  There never has been.  Unless you want to nationalize the oil industry and go it alone, there never will be.
Click to expand...

*
There is NO direct relationship between "what 'we' drill" and "what we pay at the pump". 
*
It was stupid when Obama said it, even more so now that we've seen recent evidence to the contrary.


----------



## bripat9643

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Women" huh.
> 
> Anyone of any gender who claims "we can drill our way to lower gas prices" deserves the mockery, for they know nothing of what they babble.  First of all "we" don't drill.  *Oil companies* drill.  And they do so where and when and to what extent, that it will profit themselves, and obviously lowering prices doesn't serve that, and just as obviously multinational megacorporations owe no allegiance to a national flag, but rather to their own shareholders.
> 
> Second, oil is an international fungible commodity, so those multinational oil companies that did the drilling and refining are going to then take it to that international market and sell it where it will be the most profitable.  There is NO direct relationship between "what 'we' drill" and "what we pay at the pump".  There never has been.  Unless you want to nationalize the oil industry and go it alone, there never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nevertheless, prices are much lower as a result of drilling.  All that horseshit spewed to support a theory that's obviously wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Drilling" is always going on Fingerboy.  "Drilling" isn't a limiting factor --- refining capacity is.  And that runs as high as it can, consistently.  "Drilling" more does not, and can not, change that.
> 
> Don't believe me?  Try pouring a gallon of orange juice into a thimble.  Let me know how it woks out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dufus thinks the cost of crude doesn't Inact gas prices.
Click to expand...


Pogo is a special kind of idiot. The more wrong she is, the more she insists that you accept her version of reality.


----------



## Pogo

bripat9643 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Women" huh.
> 
> Anyone of any gender who claims "we can drill our way to lower gas prices" deserves the mockery, for they know nothing of what they babble.  First of all "we" don't drill.  *Oil companies* drill.  And they do so where and when and to what extent, that it will profit themselves, and obviously lowering prices doesn't serve that, and just as obviously multinational megacorporations owe no allegiance to a national flag, but rather to their own shareholders.
> 
> Second, oil is an international fungible commodity, so those multinational oil companies that did the drilling and refining are going to then take it to that international market and sell it where it will be the most profitable.  There is NO direct relationship between "what 'we' drill" and "what we pay at the pump".  There never has been.  Unless you want to nationalize the oil industry and go it alone, there never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nevertheless, prices are much lower as a result of drilling.  All that horseshit spewed to support a theory that's obviously wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Drilling" is always going on Fingerboy.  "Drilling" isn't a limiting factor --- refining capacity is.  And that runs as high as it can, consistently.  "Drilling" more does not, and can not, change that.
> 
> Don't believe me?  Try pouring a gallon of orange juice into a thimble.  Let me know how it woks out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dufus thinks the cost of crude doesn't Inact gas prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo is a special kind of idiot. The more wrong she is, the more she insists that you accept her version of reality.
Click to expand...


I believe he's referring to you, Fingerfuck.

Also, much as it must chap your hide, I continue to have never been a 'she'.  But if that's what you have to tell yourself to salve your butthurt over my five years of whipping your ass rhetorically, enjoy your fantasy.


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Women" huh.
> 
> Anyone of any gender who claims "we can drill our way to lower gas prices" deserves the mockery, for they know nothing of what they babble.  First of all "we" don't drill.  *Oil companies* drill.  And they do so where and when and to what extent, that it will profit themselves, and obviously lowering prices doesn't serve that, and just as obviously multinational megacorporations owe no allegiance to a national flag, but rather to their own shareholders.
> 
> Second, oil is an international fungible commodity, so those multinational oil companies that did the drilling and refining are going to then take it to that international market and sell it where it will be the most profitable.  There is NO direct relationship between "what 'we' drill" and "what we pay at the pump".  There never has been.  Unless you want to nationalize the oil industry and go it alone, there never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nevertheless, prices are much lower as a result of drilling.  All that horseshit spewed to support a theory that's obviously wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Drilling" is always going on Fingerboy.  "Drilling" isn't a limiting factor --- refining capacity is.  And that runs as high as it can, consistently.  "Drilling" more does not, and can not, change that.
> 
> Don't believe me?  Try pouring a gallon of orange juice into a thimble.  Let me know how it woks out
Click to expand...


Look at the graph below and then tell me the price of crude oil doesn't affect the price of gas.


----------



## Pogo

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Women" huh.
> 
> Anyone of any gender who claims "we can drill our way to lower gas prices" deserves the mockery, for they know nothing of what they babble.  First of all "we" don't drill.  *Oil companies* drill.  And they do so where and when and to what extent, that it will profit themselves, and obviously lowering prices doesn't serve that, and just as obviously multinational megacorporations owe no allegiance to a national flag, but rather to their own shareholders.
> 
> Second, oil is an international fungible commodity, so those multinational oil companies that did the drilling and refining are going to then take it to that international market and sell it where it will be the most profitable.  There is NO direct relationship between "what 'we' drill" and "what we pay at the pump".  There never has been.  Unless you want to nationalize the oil industry and go it alone, there never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nevertheless, prices are much lower as a result of drilling.  All that horseshit spewed to support a theory that's obviously wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Drilling" is always going on Fingerboy.  "Drilling" isn't a limiting factor --- refining capacity is.  And that runs as high as it can, consistently.  "Drilling" more does not, and can not, change that.
> 
> Don't believe me?  Try pouring a gallon of orange juice into a thimble.  Let me know how it woks out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the graph below and then tell me the price of crude oil doesn't affect the price of gas.
Click to expand...


I made no such point. 

It ain't my job to substantiate your strawman.


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Women" huh.
> 
> Anyone of any gender who claims "we can drill our way to lower gas prices" deserves the mockery, for they know nothing of what they babble.  First of all "we" don't drill.  *Oil companies* drill.  And they do so where and when and to what extent, that it will profit themselves, and obviously lowering prices doesn't serve that, and just as obviously multinational megacorporations owe no allegiance to a national flag, but rather to their own shareholders.
> 
> Second, oil is an international fungible commodity, so those multinational oil companies that did the drilling and refining are going to then take it to that international market and sell it where it will be the most profitable.  There is NO direct relationship between "what 'we' drill" and "what we pay at the pump".  There never has been.  Unless you want to nationalize the oil industry and go it alone, there never will be.
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, prices are much lower as a result of drilling.  All that horseshit spewed to support a theory that's obviously wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Drilling" is always going on Fingerboy.  "Drilling" isn't a limiting factor --- refining capacity is.  And that runs as high as it can, consistently.  "Drilling" more does not, and can not, change that.
> 
> Don't believe me?  Try pouring a gallon of orange juice into a thimble.  Let me know how it woks out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dufus thinks the cost of crude doesn't Inact gas prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo is a special kind of idiot. The more wrong she is, the more she insists that you accept her version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe he's referring to you, Fingerfuck.
> 
> Also, much as it must chap your hide, I continue to have never been a 'she'.  But if that's what you have to tell yourself to salve your butthurt over my five years of whipping your ass rhetorically, enjoy your fantasy.
Click to expand...


No, he's obviously talking about you.

You've been whipping my ass for 5 years?  Strange, because my ass doesn't have a mark on it.  However, I demolished the idiocy you just posted.


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Women" huh.
> 
> Anyone of any gender who claims "we can drill our way to lower gas prices" deserves the mockery, for they know nothing of what they babble.  First of all "we" don't drill.  *Oil companies* drill.  And they do so where and when and to what extent, that it will profit themselves, and obviously lowering prices doesn't serve that, and just as obviously multinational megacorporations owe no allegiance to a national flag, but rather to their own shareholders.
> 
> Second, oil is an international fungible commodity, so those multinational oil companies that did the drilling and refining are going to then take it to that international market and sell it where it will be the most profitable.  There is NO direct relationship between "what 'we' drill" and "what we pay at the pump".  There never has been.  Unless you want to nationalize the oil industry and go it alone, there never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nevertheless, prices are much lower as a result of drilling.  All that horseshit spewed to support a theory that's obviously wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Drilling" is always going on Fingerboy.  "Drilling" isn't a limiting factor --- refining capacity is.  And that runs as high as it can, consistently.  "Drilling" more does not, and can not, change that.
> 
> Don't believe me?  Try pouring a gallon of orange juice into a thimble.  Let me know how it woks out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the graph below and then tell me the price of crude oil doesn't affect the price of gas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made no such point.
> 
> It ain't my job to substantiate your strawman.
Click to expand...


What "straw man," you dumbfuck?


----------



## Pogo

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, prices are much lower as a result of drilling.  All that horseshit spewed to support a theory that's obviously wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Drilling" is always going on Fingerboy.  "Drilling" isn't a limiting factor --- refining capacity is.  And that runs as high as it can, consistently.  "Drilling" more does not, and can not, change that.
> 
> Don't believe me?  Try pouring a gallon of orange juice into a thimble.  Let me know how it woks out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dufus thinks the cost of crude doesn't Inact gas prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo is a special kind of idiot. The more wrong she is, the more she insists that you accept her version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe he's referring to you, Fingerfuck.
> 
> Also, much as it must chap your hide, I continue to have never been a 'she'.  But if that's what you have to tell yourself to salve your butthurt over my five years of whipping your ass rhetorically, enjoy your fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he's obviously talking about you.
> 
> You've been whipping my ass for 5 years?  Strange, because my ass doesn't have a mark on it.  However, I demolished the idiocy you just posted.
Click to expand...


Okay, not five years.
Five years, three months and 24 days.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Women" huh.
> 
> Anyone of any gender who claims "we can drill our way to lower gas prices" deserves the mockery, for they know nothing of what they babble.  First of all "we" don't drill.  *Oil companies* drill.  And they do so where and when and to what extent, that it will profit themselves, and obviously lowering prices doesn't serve that, and just as obviously multinational megacorporations owe no allegiance to a national flag, but rather to their own shareholders.
> 
> Second, oil is an international fungible commodity, so those multinational oil companies that did the drilling and refining are going to then take it to that international market and sell it where it will be the most profitable.  There is NO direct relationship between "what 'we' drill" and "what we pay at the pump".  There never has been.  Unless you want to nationalize the oil industry and go it alone, there never will be.
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, prices are much lower as a result of drilling.  All that horseshit spewed to support a theory that's obviously wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Drilling" is always going on Fingerboy.  "Drilling" isn't a limiting factor --- refining capacity is.  And that runs as high as it can, consistently.  "Drilling" more does not, and can not, change that.
> 
> Don't believe me?  Try pouring a gallon of orange juice into a thimble.  Let me know how it woks out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dufus thinks the cost of crude doesn't Inact gas prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo is a special kind of idiot. The more wrong she is, the more she insists that you accept her version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe he's referring to you, Fingerfuck.
> 
> Also, much as it must chap your hide, I continue to have never been a 'she'.  But if that's what you have to tell yourself to salve your butthurt over my five years of whipping your ass rhetorically, enjoy your fantasy.
Click to expand...

You're a certified dufus.


----------



## Pogo

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Women" huh.
> 
> Anyone of any gender who claims "we can drill our way to lower gas prices" deserves the mockery, for they know nothing of what they babble.  First of all "we" don't drill.  *Oil companies* drill.  And they do so where and when and to what extent, that it will profit themselves, and obviously lowering prices doesn't serve that, and just as obviously multinational megacorporations owe no allegiance to a national flag, but rather to their own shareholders.
> 
> Second, oil is an international fungible commodity, so those multinational oil companies that did the drilling and refining are going to then take it to that international market and sell it where it will be the most profitable.  There is NO direct relationship between "what 'we' drill" and "what we pay at the pump".  There never has been.  Unless you want to nationalize the oil industry and go it alone, there never will be.
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, prices are much lower as a result of drilling.  All that horseshit spewed to support a theory that's obviously wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Drilling" is always going on Fingerboy.  "Drilling" isn't a limiting factor --- refining capacity is.  And that runs as high as it can, consistently.  "Drilling" more does not, and can not, change that.
> 
> Don't believe me?  Try pouring a gallon of orange juice into a thimble.  Let me know how it woks out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the graph below and then tell me the price of crude oil doesn't affect the price of gas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made no such point.
> 
> It ain't my job to substantiate your strawman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "straw man," you dumbfuck?
Click to expand...


_The one you just posted in 21_, jackweed.  The one sitting right above.  What kind of moron goes to get a chart to disprove a point nobody made?


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, prices are much lower as a result of drilling.  All that horseshit spewed to support a theory that's obviously wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Drilling" is always going on Fingerboy.  "Drilling" isn't a limiting factor --- refining capacity is.  And that runs as high as it can, consistently.  "Drilling" more does not, and can not, change that.
> 
> Don't believe me?  Try pouring a gallon of orange juice into a thimble.  Let me know how it woks out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the graph below and then tell me the price of crude oil doesn't affect the price of gas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made no such point.
> 
> It ain't my job to substantiate your strawman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "straw man," you dumbfuck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _The one you just posted in 21_, jackweed.  The one sitting right above.  What kind of moron goes to get a chart to disprove a point nobody made?
Click to expand...

You claimed the price of gas is not dependent on the price of oil, dumbfuck.


----------



## Pogo

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Drilling" is always going on Fingerboy.  "Drilling" isn't a limiting factor --- refining capacity is.  And that runs as high as it can, consistently.  "Drilling" more does not, and can not, change that.
> 
> Don't believe me?  Try pouring a gallon of orange juice into a thimble.  Let me know how it woks out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the graph below and then tell me the price of crude oil doesn't affect the price of gas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made no such point.
> 
> It ain't my job to substantiate your strawman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "straw man," you dumbfuck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _The one you just posted in 21_, jackweed.  The one sitting right above.  What kind of moron goes to get a chart to disprove a point nobody made?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed the price of gas is not dependent on the price of oil, dumbfuck.
Click to expand...


Bull Shit.

Quote me.

Or run away like you usually do.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the graph below and then tell me the price of crude oil doesn't affect the price of gas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made no such point.
> 
> It ain't my job to substantiate your strawman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "straw man," you dumbfuck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _The one you just posted in 21_, jackweed.  The one sitting right above.  What kind of moron goes to get a chart to disprove a point nobody made?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed the price of gas is not dependent on the price of oil, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull Shit.
> 
> Quote me.
> 
> Or run away like you usually do.
Click to expand...




Pogo said:


> Anyone of any gender who claims "we can drill our way to lower gas prices" deserves the mockery, for they know nothing of what they babble.



Dipshit.


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the graph below and then tell me the price of crude oil doesn't affect the price of gas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made no such point.
> 
> It ain't my job to substantiate your strawman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "straw man," you dumbfuck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _The one you just posted in 21_, jackweed.  The one sitting right above.  What kind of moron goes to get a chart to disprove a point nobody made?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed the price of gas is not dependent on the price of oil, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull Shit.
> 
> Quote me.
> 
> Or run away like you usually do.
Click to expand...


Here ya go, shit for brains:
_
"Drilling" is always going on Fingerboy. "Drilling" isn't a limiting factor --- refining capacity is. And that runs as high as it can, consistently. "Drilling" more does not, and can not, change that._​


----------



## DOTR

Weatherman2020 said:


> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.



"You  know we can't just drill our way to lower gas prices." Barrack Hussein Soweto Obama

In the Energy Debate between Palin and Obama...Obama Lost

  Palin was right. We drilled our way to lower gas and oil prices.


----------



## jillian

Pogo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Women" huh.
> 
> Anyone of any gender who claims "we can drill our way to lower gas prices" deserves the mockery, for they know nothing of what they babble.  First of all "we" don't drill.  *Oil companies* drill.  And they do so where and when and to what extent, that it will profit themselves, and obviously lowering prices doesn't serve that, and just as obviously multinational megacorporations owe no allegiance to a national flag, but rather to their own shareholders.
> 
> Second, oil is an international fungible commodity, so those multinational oil companies that did the drilling and refining are going to then take it to that international market and sell it where it will be the most profitable.  There is NO direct relationship between "what 'we' drill" and "what we pay at the pump".  There never has been.  Unless you want to nationalize the oil industry and go it alone, there never will be.
Click to expand...


they are so vapid they don't understand that it's multinational corporations who benefit -- not the 
US.

but this type of idiocy is why they're able to vote the way they do in the first place.


----------



## DOTR

bripat9643 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Women" huh.
> 
> Anyone of any gender who claims "we can drill our way to lower gas prices" deserves the mockery, for they know nothing of what they babble.  First of all "we" don't drill.  *Oil companies* drill.  And they do so where and when and to what extent, that it will profit themselves, and obviously lowering prices doesn't serve that, and just as obviously multinational megacorporations owe no allegiance to a national flag, but rather to their own shareholders.
> 
> Second, oil is an international fungible commodity, so those multinational oil companies that did the drilling and refining are going to then take it to that international market and sell it where it will be the most profitable.  There is NO direct relationship between "what 'we' drill" and "what we pay at the pump".  There never has been.  Unless you want to nationalize the oil industry and go it alone, there never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nevertheless, prices are much lower as a result of drilling.  All that horseshit spewed to support a theory that's obviously wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Drilling" is always going on Fingerboy.  "Drilling" isn't a limiting factor --- refining capacity is.  And that runs as high as it can, consistently.  "Drilling" more does not, and can not, change that.
> 
> Don't believe me?  Try pouring a gallon of orange juice into a thimble.  Let me know how it woks out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dufus thinks the cost of crude doesn't Inact gas prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo is a special kind of idiot. The more wrong she is, the more she insists that you accept her version of reality.
Click to expand...


  Pogo is so stupid I continue to believe she is a shill account designed to make liberals look stupid. Good work! But when she claims oil supply does not have an effect on oil prices I groan and think "come on you are overdoing it...nobody is that stupid." But usually it is funny.


----------



## bripat9643

jillian said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Women" huh.
> 
> Anyone of any gender who claims "we can drill our way to lower gas prices" deserves the mockery, for they know nothing of what they babble.  First of all "we" don't drill.  *Oil companies* drill.  And they do so where and when and to what extent, that it will profit themselves, and obviously lowering prices doesn't serve that, and just as obviously multinational megacorporations owe no allegiance to a national flag, but rather to their own shareholders.
> 
> Second, oil is an international fungible commodity, so those multinational oil companies that did the drilling and refining are going to then take it to that international market and sell it where it will be the most profitable.  There is NO direct relationship between "what 'we' drill" and "what we pay at the pump".  There never has been.  Unless you want to nationalize the oil industry and go it alone, there never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are so vapid they don't understand that it's multinational corporations who benefit -- not the
> US.
> 
> but this type of idiocy is why they're able to vote the way they do in the first place.
Click to expand...

You mean you thought you were better off when gas was $5.00/gal?

It's difficult to express in mere words how utterly and profoundly stupid you are.


----------



## DOTR

jillian said:


> but this type of idiocy is why they're able to vote the way they do in the first place.



  Not a whole bunch of jewish rougnecks are there?


----------



## bripat9643

DOTR said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> but this type of idiocy is why they're able to vote the way they do in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a whole bunch of jewish rougnecks are there?
Click to expand...


Did you notice there's no more whining from Pogo and the dingbat?  It must have finally dawned on them just how wrong and stupid they are.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

jillian said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Women" huh.
> 
> Anyone of any gender who claims "we can drill our way to lower gas prices" deserves the mockery, for they know nothing of what they babble.  First of all "we" don't drill.  *Oil companies* drill.  And they do so where and when and to what extent, that it will profit themselves, and obviously lowering prices doesn't serve that, and just as obviously multinational megacorporations owe no allegiance to a national flag, but rather to their own shareholders.
> 
> Second, oil is an international fungible commodity, so those multinational oil companies that did the drilling and refining are going to then take it to that international market and sell it where it will be the most profitable.  There is NO direct relationship between "what 'we' drill" and "what we pay at the pump".  There never has been.  Unless you want to nationalize the oil industry and go it alone, there never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are so vapid they don't understand that it's multinational corporations who benefit -- not the
> US.
> 
> but this type of idiocy is why they're able to vote the way they do in the first place.
Click to expand...


*they are so vapid they don't understand that it's multinational corporations who benefit -- not the 
US.*

The US didn't benefit from increased oil production?
The US didn't benefit from lower gas prices?


----------



## DOTR

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *they are so vapid they don't understand that it's multinational corporations who benefit -- not the
> US.*
> 
> The US didn't benefit from increased oil production?
> The US didn't benefit from lower gas prices?



  Well to be fair...they meant those parts of the US which dont drive, or use electricity, or heat their houses...


----------



## DOTR

jillian said:


> but this type of idiocy is why they're able to vote the way they do in the first place.



  Still smarting from that election asswhipping i see. And by those very voters you despise so much!
Ouch.


----------



## Moonglow

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Women" huh.
> 
> Anyone of any gender who claims "we can drill our way to lower gas prices" deserves the mockery, for they know nothing of what they babble.  First of all "we" don't drill.  *Oil companies* drill.  And they do so where and when and to what extent, that it will profit themselves, and obviously lowering prices doesn't serve that, and just as obviously multinational megacorporations owe no allegiance to a national flag, but rather to their own shareholders.
> 
> Second, oil is an international fungible commodity, so those multinational oil companies that did the drilling and refining are going to then take it to that international market and sell it where it will be the most profitable.  There is NO direct relationship between "what 'we' drill" and "what we pay at the pump".  There never has been.  Unless you want to nationalize the oil industry and go it alone, there never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hilarious claptrap.
> 
> America drilled our way to lower prices.  And the worlds leading producer of oil.
> 
> And FYI, dumbass - many private citizens have oil wells.
> 
> Go hug a fracker.  They saved you a lot of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly you haven't a clue in the world about how the oil bidness works.  Everything I posted in 3 IS how it works.  Read it and learn something, or prove me wrong.
> 
> It's also instructive how quickly you abandoned the original bogus point and switched off to "natural gas".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America drilled her way to cheap oil.
> America is now leads the world in oil.
> Low income Americans can now afford to fill their cars with gas.
> MAGA.
Click to expand...

gas was just as low as during Oblama

 MAGA...


----------



## FireFly

Weatherman2020 said:


> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.


*You LIE!!!!!!!!!!!



*


----------



## jillian

DOTR said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> but this type of idiocy is why they're able to vote the way they do in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still smarting from that election asswhipping i see. And by those very voters you despise so much!
> Ouch.
> 
> 
> View attachment 185755
Click to expand...


who was whining, ignorant trump troll? I stated fact. I can't help it if uneducated uninformed trumpscum don't know anything.

now run along and dry the spittle off of your computer screen.


----------



## jillian

Moonglow said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Women" huh.
> 
> Anyone of any gender who claims "we can drill our way to lower gas prices" deserves the mockery, for they know nothing of what they babble.  First of all "we" don't drill.  *Oil companies* drill.  And they do so where and when and to what extent, that it will profit themselves, and obviously lowering prices doesn't serve that, and just as obviously multinational megacorporations owe no allegiance to a national flag, but rather to their own shareholders.
> 
> Second, oil is an international fungible commodity, so those multinational oil companies that did the drilling and refining are going to then take it to that international market and sell it where it will be the most profitable.  There is NO direct relationship between "what 'we' drill" and "what we pay at the pump".  There never has been.  Unless you want to nationalize the oil industry and go it alone, there never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hilarious claptrap.
> 
> America drilled our way to lower prices.  And the worlds leading producer of oil.
> 
> And FYI, dumbass - many private citizens have oil wells.
> 
> Go hug a fracker.  They saved you a lot of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly you haven't a clue in the world about how the oil bidness works.  Everything I posted in 3 IS how it works.  Read it and learn something, or prove me wrong.
> 
> It's also instructive how quickly you abandoned the original bogus point and switched off to "natural gas".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America drilled her way to cheap oil.
> America is now leads the world in oil.
> Low income Americans can now afford to fill their cars with gas.
> MAGA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gas was just as low as during Oblama
> 
> MAGA...
Click to expand...


I pay more now in both NY and NJ for gas than when President Obama was in office.

Damn, they're so stupid.


----------



## DOTR

jillian said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> but this type of idiocy is why they're able to vote the way they do in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still smarting from that election asswhipping i see. And by those very voters you despise so much!
> Ouch.
> 
> 
> View attachment 185755
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who was whining, ignorant trump troll? I stated fact. I can't help it if uneducated uninformed trumpscum don't know anything.
> 
> now run along and dry the spittle off of your computer screen.
Click to expand...


  Jillian says “oy vey I was wrong about the election”. 

   Good thing you were ignored.


----------



## Pogo

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made no such point.
> 
> It ain't my job to substantiate your strawman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "straw man," you dumbfuck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _The one you just posted in 21_, jackweed.  The one sitting right above.  What kind of moron goes to get a chart to disprove a point nobody made?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed the price of gas is not dependent on the price of oil, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull Shit.
> 
> Quote me.
> 
> Or run away like you usually do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here ya go, shit for brains:
> _
> "Drilling" is always going on Fingerboy. "Drilling" isn't a limiting factor --- refining capacity is. And that runs as high as it can, consistently. "Drilling" more does not, and can not, change that._​
Click to expand...


Go get your mommy to read that for you Fingerfuck, because it says ZERO about crude prices. 

You should maybe lern tu reed sum day, ignorant dipwad.


----------



## Pogo

DOTR said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You  know we can't just drill our way to lower gas prices." Barrack Hussein Soweto Obama
> 
> In the Energy Debate between Palin and Obama...Obama Lost
> 
> Palin was right. We drilled our way to lower gas and oil prices.
Click to expand...


Sorry, oil doesn't work like that and never did.  The international oil market is like an ocean, fed by many rivers in many places.  Increasing one of those rivers isn't going to lift that ocean, particularly when the other rivers are controllable by entities that have an interest in how much their river empties in, especially when they act a a group to do so, which we call a 'cartel'.  So you increase your river by ten units, the cartel decreases by the same ten units, and you're back where you started.  That's why the cartel exists.

Besides which (again) -- whatever oil is extracted/processed, is done not by "we" anyway but by oil companies, who do not constitute any kind of "we" unless you're a stockholder of that company.  They operate for the interest of their own profits and stockholders --- not for the benefit of any particular country including whichever one they're based in.  If it makes the most sense to send this batch to Sri Lanka then that's where your extra drilling goes.  Period.  Unless y'all want to nationalize the oil companies and go it alone, you can't change that.

Oil 101, simplified.


----------



## Pogo

bripat9643 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> but this type of idiocy is why they're able to vote the way they do in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a whole bunch of jewish rougnecks are there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you notice there's no more whining from Pogo and the dingbat?  It must have finally dawned on them just how wrong and stupid they are.
Click to expand...


If I told you you have the IQ of a turnip, it would be insulting to turnips.  Once again your illiteracy problem appears to be a contact high from Blatherman2020, who posted some shit about "dufus doesn't think the price of crude affects the price of gas".  I presumed he must have been talking about you since I never made any such claim, although that is again an insult to dufuses.  

Apparently the illiteracy factor for both of y'all has entered the realm of the gargantuan.


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What "straw man," you dumbfuck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The one you just posted in 21_, jackweed.  The one sitting right above.  What kind of moron goes to get a chart to disprove a point nobody made?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed the price of gas is not dependent on the price of oil, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull Shit.
> 
> Quote me.
> 
> Or run away like you usually do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here ya go, shit for brains:
> _
> "Drilling" is always going on Fingerboy. "Drilling" isn't a limiting factor --- refining capacity is. And that runs as high as it can, consistently. "Drilling" more does not, and can not, change that._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go get your mommy to read that for you Fingerfuck, because it says ZERO about crude prices.
> 
> You should maybe lern tu reed sum day, ignorant dipwad.
Click to expand...


Look at the graph, dumbass.  It says "crude oil prices" right on it.


----------



## DOTR

Pogo said:


> So you increase your river by ten units, the cartel decreases by the same ten units, and you're back where you started.  That's why the cartel exists.



  I could give a dozen cites. But one will do. I am not interested in teaching you. Just humiliating you.

OPEC Won't Cut Production to Stop Oil's Slump

  Opec capitulated on Nov 27 2014 and opened the taps in response top American drilling. Where were you? Cutting and pasting from the internet on USMB? You are a waste of oxygen.

Inside OPEC room, Naimi declares price war on U.S. shale oil



Pogo said:


> Oil 101, simplified.



  More like oil for simpletons...broke simpletons. Enjoy your social security.


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You  know we can't just drill our way to lower gas prices." Barrack Hussein Soweto Obama
> 
> In the Energy Debate between Palin and Obama...Obama Lost
> 
> Palin was right. We drilled our way to lower gas and oil prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, oil doesn't work like that and never did.  The international oil market is like an ocean, fed by many rivers in many places.  Increasing one of those rivers isn't going to lift that ocean, particularly when the other rivers are controllable by entities that have an interest in how much their river empties in, especially when they act a a group to do so, which we call a 'cartel'.  So you increase your river by ten units, the cartel decreases by the same ten units, and you're back where you started.  That's why the cartel exists.
> 
> Besides which (again) -- whatever oil is extracted/processed, is done not by "we" anyway but by oil companies, who do not constitute any kind of "we" unless you're a stockholder of that company.  They operate for the interest of their own profits and stockholders --- not for the benefit of any particular country including whichever one they're based in.  If it makes the most sense to send this batch to Sri Lanka then that's where your extra drilling goes.  Period.  Unless y'all want to nationalize the oil companies and go it alone, you can't change that.
> 
> Oil 101, simplified.
Click to expand...

Cartels have never worked, and they never will.  OPEC is the single most spectacular failure of a cartel.  You see, when producers form a cartel, anyone who cheats reaps all the benefits while the other members get screwed.  Hence, the minute they are formed, every member starts cheating.   In the early days of the oil business American producers tried to form cartels over and over again.  There was no law against it at the time, but they always fell apart.


----------



## DOTR

Pogo said:


> Apparently the illiteracy factor for both of y'all has entered the realm of the gargantuan.



  Ever notice you spend most of your time posting "i didnt say that"?


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What "straw man," you dumbfuck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The one you just posted in 21_, jackweed.  The one sitting right above.  What kind of moron goes to get a chart to disprove a point nobody made?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed the price of gas is not dependent on the price of oil, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull Shit.
> 
> Quote me.
> 
> Or run away like you usually do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here ya go, shit for brains:
> _
> "Drilling" is always going on Fingerboy. "Drilling" isn't a limiting factor --- refining capacity is. And that runs as high as it can, consistently. "Drilling" more does not, and can not, change that._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go get your mommy to read that for you Fingerfuck, because it says ZERO about crude prices.
> 
> You should maybe lern tu reed sum day, ignorant dipwad.
Click to expand...


Of course it does.  A "limiting factor" means it controls prices.  If refining capacity was the "limiting factor," then the price would be a function of refining capacity.


----------



## bripat9643

DOTR said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the illiteracy factor for both of y'all has entered the realm of the gargantuan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice you spend most of your time posting "i didnt say that"?
Click to expand...

Yes.  That's what follows immediately after she inserts her foot into her mouth.


----------



## Pogo

DOTR said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the illiteracy factor for both of y'all has entered the realm of the gargantuan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice you spend most of your time posting "i didnt say that"?
Click to expand...


I do notice that.  It's a testament to the mendacity of shitposters like Fingerboy who thinks he can just make shit up and somehow the fact that he extracted a turd from his own ass and flung it on the internet magically makes it "real".  I know everything I've ever posted and every point I've made so I know instantly when said shitbags are doing that.  And that's why I immediately throw the challenge flag.  Because I already know they can't pick it up.

QED above.

Notice how Fingerfuck equally dishonestly tries to change my gender.  He thinks that makes a point too.  That's another reason he's a fucking moron.


----------



## Pogo

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The one you just posted in 21_, jackweed.  The one sitting right above.  What kind of moron goes to get a chart to disprove a point nobody made?
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed the price of gas is not dependent on the price of oil, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull Shit.
> 
> Quote me.
> 
> Or run away like you usually do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here ya go, shit for brains:
> _
> "Drilling" is always going on Fingerboy. "Drilling" isn't a limiting factor --- refining capacity is. And that runs as high as it can, consistently. "Drilling" more does not, and can not, change that._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go get your mommy to read that for you Fingerfuck, because it says ZERO about crude prices.
> 
> You should maybe lern tu reed sum day, ignorant dipwad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the graph, dumbass.  It says "crude oil prices" right on it.
Click to expand...


I don't give a flying fuck what your graph says.  It's your graph, not mine, and it's got nothing to do with anything I've posted.  Whine and stomp your feet all you like but it doesn't.  And there ain't a damn thing you can do about that.


----------



## DOTR

bripat9643 said:


> Cartels have never worked, and they never will.  OPEC is the single most spectacular failure of a cartel.  You see, when producers form a cartel, anyone who cheats reaps all the benefits while the other members get screwed.  Hence, the minute they are formed, every member starts cheating.   In the early days of the oil business American producers tried to form cartels over and over again.  There was no law against it at the time, but they always fell apart.



   I have worked in oil all my life. Supply and demand are a weekly report for me. American drilling not only destroyed OPEC and dropped prices (as Palin said it would) but weakened Putins hand and broke his stranglehold on natural gas. A far cry from the Obama days.
  Next year I expect the god-emperor Trump to open up on offshore drilling. We are once again an oil power. Winning!

This Country Could Pass Saudi Arabia to Become the World's Largest Oil Producer in 2018


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed the price of gas is not dependent on the price of oil, dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull Shit.
> 
> Quote me.
> 
> Or run away like you usually do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here ya go, shit for brains:
> _
> "Drilling" is always going on Fingerboy. "Drilling" isn't a limiting factor --- refining capacity is. And that runs as high as it can, consistently. "Drilling" more does not, and can not, change that._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go get your mommy to read that for you Fingerfuck, because it says ZERO about crude prices.
> 
> You should maybe lern tu reed sum day, ignorant dipwad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the graph, dumbass.  It says "crude oil prices" right on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a flying fuck what your graph says.  It's your graph, not mine, and it's got nothing to do with anything I've posted.  Whine and stomp your feet all you like but it doesn't.  And there ain't a damn thing you can do about that.
Click to expand...

You are so cute when you know you are wrong and you've been caught.


----------



## Pogo

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You  know we can't just drill our way to lower gas prices." Barrack Hussein Soweto Obama
> 
> In the Energy Debate between Palin and Obama...Obama Lost
> 
> Palin was right. We drilled our way to lower gas and oil prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, oil doesn't work like that and never did.  The international oil market is like an ocean, fed by many rivers in many places.  Increasing one of those rivers isn't going to lift that ocean, particularly when the other rivers are controllable by entities that have an interest in how much their river empties in, especially when they act a a group to do so, which we call a 'cartel'.  So you increase your river by ten units, the cartel decreases by the same ten units, and you're back where you started.  That's why the cartel exists.
> 
> Besides which (again) -- whatever oil is extracted/processed, is done not by "we" anyway but by oil companies, who do not constitute any kind of "we" unless you're a stockholder of that company.  They operate for the interest of their own profits and stockholders --- not for the benefit of any particular country including whichever one they're based in.  If it makes the most sense to send this batch to Sri Lanka then that's where your extra drilling goes.  Period.  Unless y'all want to nationalize the oil companies and go it alone, you can't change that.
> 
> Oil 101, simplified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cartels have never worked, and they never will.  OPEC is the single most spectacular failure of a cartel.  You see, when producers form a cartel, anyone who cheats reaps all the benefits while the other members get screwed.  Hence, the minute they are formed, every member starts cheating.   In the early days of the oil business American producers tried to form cartels over and over again.  There was no law against it at the time, but they always fell apart.
Click to expand...


Once AGAIN for the Illiterati --- I made no judgments on "cartels"; I simply described their role in how the international oil business works.  Now you can either prove that wrong or you can clean all that jelly off your shirt and learn not to fuck with me.


----------



## DOTR

Pogo said:


> Notice how Fingerfuck equally dishonestly tries to change my gender.  He thinks that makes a point too.  That's another reason he's a fucking moron.



   You act like a little bitch. How else is he supposed to take it? Now run along and get a masters degree in oil refining on google.


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the illiteracy factor for both of y'all has entered the realm of the gargantuan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice you spend most of your time posting "i didnt say that"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do notice that.  It's a testament to the mendacity of shitposters like Fingerboy who thinks he can just make shit up and somehow the fact that he extracted a turd from his own ass and flung it on the internet magically makes it "real".  I know everything I've ever posted and every point I've made so I know instantly when said shitbags are doing that.  And that's why I immediately throw the challenge flag.  Because I already know they can't pick it up.
> 
> QED above.
> 
> Notice how Fingerfuck equally dishonestly tries to change my gender.  He thinks that makes a point too.  That's another reason he's a fucking moron.
Click to expand...


So where did  you prove that refining capacity is "the limiting factor" with regard to the price of gasoline?


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You  know we can't just drill our way to lower gas prices." Barrack Hussein Soweto Obama
> 
> In the Energy Debate between Palin and Obama...Obama Lost
> 
> Palin was right. We drilled our way to lower gas and oil prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, oil doesn't work like that and never did.  The international oil market is like an ocean, fed by many rivers in many places.  Increasing one of those rivers isn't going to lift that ocean, particularly when the other rivers are controllable by entities that have an interest in how much their river empties in, especially when they act a a group to do so, which we call a 'cartel'.  So you increase your river by ten units, the cartel decreases by the same ten units, and you're back where you started.  That's why the cartel exists.
> 
> Besides which (again) -- whatever oil is extracted/processed, is done not by "we" anyway but by oil companies, who do not constitute any kind of "we" unless you're a stockholder of that company.  They operate for the interest of their own profits and stockholders --- not for the benefit of any particular country including whichever one they're based in.  If it makes the most sense to send this batch to Sri Lanka then that's where your extra drilling goes.  Period.  Unless y'all want to nationalize the oil companies and go it alone, you can't change that.
> 
> Oil 101, simplified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cartels have never worked, and they never will.  OPEC is the single most spectacular failure of a cartel.  You see, when producers form a cartel, anyone who cheats reaps all the benefits while the other members get screwed.  Hence, the minute they are formed, every member starts cheating.   In the early days of the oil business American producers tried to form cartels over and over again.  There was no law against it at the time, but they always fell apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN for the Illiterati --- I made no judgments on "cartels"; I simply described their role in how the international oil business works.  Now you can either prove that wrong or you can clean all that jelly off your shirt and learn not to fuck with me.
Click to expand...


Why did you bother to mention them if they have no affect on the price of oil?  Clearly, you believed they do until I educated you otherwise.  Apparently nothing you post has anything to do with the price of oil.  Why are you even posting on this subject if that's the case?


----------



## Pogo

DOTR said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you increase your river by ten units, the cartel decreases by the same ten units, and you're back where you started.  That's why the cartel exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could give a dozen cites. But one will do. I am not interested in teaching you. Just humiliating you.
> 
> OPEC Won't Cut Production to Stop Oil's Slump
> 
> Opec capitulated on Nov 27 2014 and opened the taps in response top American drilling. Where were you? Cutting and pasting from the internet on USMB? You are a waste of oxygen.
> 
> Inside OPEC room, Naimi declares price war on U.S. shale oil
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oil 101, simplified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like oil for simpletons...broke simpletons. Enjoy your social security.
Click to expand...


You just _demonstrated _what I described, that OPEC reacts to supply and demand.  That's what I just said.

Thanks for that, although I can see why you dishonestly cut that description out.


----------



## Pogo

DOTR said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how Fingerfuck equally dishonestly tries to change my gender.  He thinks that makes a point too.  That's another reason he's a fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You act like a little bitch. How else is he supposed to take it? Now run along and get a masters degree in oil refining on google.
Click to expand...


uh HUH.  So you believe deliberately changing a poster's gender because you can't deal with the content of his point, is a valid argument do you.

Doesn't THAT speak volumes.


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you increase your river by ten units, the cartel decreases by the same ten units, and you're back where you started.  That's why the cartel exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could give a dozen cites. But one will do. I am not interested in teaching you. Just humiliating you.
> 
> OPEC Won't Cut Production to Stop Oil's Slump
> 
> Opec capitulated on Nov 27 2014 and opened the taps in response top American drilling. Where were you? Cutting and pasting from the internet on USMB? You are a waste of oxygen.
> 
> Inside OPEC room, Naimi declares price war on U.S. shale oil
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oil 101, simplified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like oil for simpletons...broke simpletons. Enjoy your social security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just _demonstrated _what I described, that OPEC reacts to supply and demand.  That's what I just said.
> 
> Thanks for that, although I can see why you dishonestly cut that description out.
Click to expand...


You've been claiming that the price of gas isn't a function of the price of oil.

Who are you trying to kid?


----------



## Pogo

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you increase your river by ten units, the cartel decreases by the same ten units, and you're back where you started.  That's why the cartel exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could give a dozen cites. But one will do. I am not interested in teaching you. Just humiliating you.
> 
> OPEC Won't Cut Production to Stop Oil's Slump
> 
> Opec capitulated on Nov 27 2014 and opened the taps in response top American drilling. Where were you? Cutting and pasting from the internet on USMB? You are a waste of oxygen.
> 
> Inside OPEC room, Naimi declares price war on U.S. shale oil
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oil 101, simplified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like oil for simpletons...broke simpletons. Enjoy your social security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just _demonstrated _what I described, that OPEC reacts to supply and demand.  That's what I just said.
> 
> Thanks for that, although I can see why you dishonestly cut that description out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been claiming that the price of gas isn't a function of the price of oil.
> 
> Who are you trying to kid?
Click to expand...


You're a fucking liar.  

Once AGAIN --- quote me saying anything like that and prove me wrong.

You can't do it.  It doesn't exist.

Ergo --- lying sack of shit.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

FireFly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> *You LIE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...


_Investing.com - Crude oil turned lower on Monday, pulling away from two-week highs as news of a rise in U.S. drilling added to concerns over output level and overshadowed upbeat global demand projections._

_The U.S. West Texas Intermediate crude April contract was down 32 cents or about 0.51% at $62.09 a barrel by 04:40 a.m. ET (08:40 GMT), after hitting a two-week peak of $62.54 on Friday._

DERP!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Pogo said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You  know we can't just drill our way to lower gas prices." Barrack Hussein Soweto Obama
> 
> In the Energy Debate between Palin and Obama...Obama Lost
> 
> Palin was right. We drilled our way to lower gas and oil prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, oil doesn't work like that and never did.  The international oil market is like an ocean, fed by many rivers in many places.  Increasing one of those rivers isn't going to lift that ocean, particularly when the other rivers are controllable by entities that have an interest in how much their river empties in, especially when they act a a group to do so, which we call a 'cartel'.  So you increase your river by ten units, the cartel decreases by the same ten units, and you're back where you started.  That's why the cartel exists.
> 
> Besides which (again) -- whatever oil is extracted/processed, is done not by "we" anyway but by oil companies, who do not constitute any kind of "we" unless you're a stockholder of that company.  They operate for the interest of their own profits and stockholders --- not for the benefit of any particular country including whichever one they're based in.  If it makes the most sense to send this batch to Sri Lanka then that's where your extra drilling goes.  Period.  Unless y'all want to nationalize the oil companies and go it alone, you can't change that.
> 
> Oil 101, simplified.
Click to expand...


*The international oil market is like an ocean, fed by many rivers in many places. Increasing one of those rivers isn't going to lift that ocean,
*
The US is now the swing producer, moron.

* particularly when the other rivers are controllable by entities that have an interest in how much their river empties in
*
Yeah, Saudi Arabia tried to drive our producers under by increasing production.
Didn't work out too well for them.

*So you increase your river by ten units, the cartel decreases by the same ten units, and you're back where you started.  That's why the cartel exists.
*
It's difficult to enforce cuts when everyone in your cartel cheats.
Especially when they don't produce anything else.
*
whatever oil is extracted/processed, is done not by "we" anyway but by oil companies,
*
More oil extracted, lower prices. "We" benefit.

*Oil 101, simplified.
*
DERP!


----------



## Pogo

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You  know we can't just drill our way to lower gas prices." Barrack Hussein Soweto Obama
> 
> In the Energy Debate between Palin and Obama...Obama Lost
> 
> Palin was right. We drilled our way to lower gas and oil prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, oil doesn't work like that and never did.  The international oil market is like an ocean, fed by many rivers in many places.  Increasing one of those rivers isn't going to lift that ocean, particularly when the other rivers are controllable by entities that have an interest in how much their river empties in, especially when they act a a group to do so, which we call a 'cartel'.  So you increase your river by ten units, the cartel decreases by the same ten units, and you're back where you started.  That's why the cartel exists.
> 
> Besides which (again) -- whatever oil is extracted/processed, is done not by "we" anyway but by oil companies, who do not constitute any kind of "we" unless you're a stockholder of that company.  They operate for the interest of their own profits and stockholders --- not for the benefit of any particular country including whichever one they're based in.  If it makes the most sense to send this batch to Sri Lanka then that's where your extra drilling goes.  Period.  Unless y'all want to nationalize the oil companies and go it alone, you can't change that.
> 
> Oil 101, simplified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The international oil market is like an ocean, fed by many rivers in many places. Increasing one of those rivers isn't going to lift that ocean,
> *
> The US is now the swing producer, moron.
> 
> * particularly when the other rivers are controllable by entities that have an interest in how much their river empties in
> *
> Yeah, Saudi Arabia tried to drive our producers under by increasing production.
> Didn't work out too well for them.
> 
> *So you increase your river by ten units, the cartel decreases by the same ten units, and you're back where you started.  That's why the cartel exists.
> *
> It's difficult to enforce cuts when everyone in your cartel cheats.
> Especially when they don't produce anything else.
> *
> whatever oil is extracted/processed, is done not by "we" anyway but by oil companies,
> *
> More oil extracted, lower prices. "We" benefit.
> 
> *Oil 101, simplified.
> *
> DERP!
Click to expand...



I guess "derp" is Moronian for "I can't refute any of your points but I wanna see my name on the internets, yay me".


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Pogo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You  know we can't just drill our way to lower gas prices." Barrack Hussein Soweto Obama
> 
> In the Energy Debate between Palin and Obama...Obama Lost
> 
> Palin was right. We drilled our way to lower gas and oil prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, oil doesn't work like that and never did.  The international oil market is like an ocean, fed by many rivers in many places.  Increasing one of those rivers isn't going to lift that ocean, particularly when the other rivers are controllable by entities that have an interest in how much their river empties in, especially when they act a a group to do so, which we call a 'cartel'.  So you increase your river by ten units, the cartel decreases by the same ten units, and you're back where you started.  That's why the cartel exists.
> 
> Besides which (again) -- whatever oil is extracted/processed, is done not by "we" anyway but by oil companies, who do not constitute any kind of "we" unless you're a stockholder of that company.  They operate for the interest of their own profits and stockholders --- not for the benefit of any particular country including whichever one they're based in.  If it makes the most sense to send this batch to Sri Lanka then that's where your extra drilling goes.  Period.  Unless y'all want to nationalize the oil companies and go it alone, you can't change that.
> 
> Oil 101, simplified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The international oil market is like an ocean, fed by many rivers in many places. Increasing one of those rivers isn't going to lift that ocean,
> *
> The US is now the swing producer, moron.
> 
> * particularly when the other rivers are controllable by entities that have an interest in how much their river empties in
> *
> Yeah, Saudi Arabia tried to drive our producers under by increasing production.
> Didn't work out too well for them.
> 
> *So you increase your river by ten units, the cartel decreases by the same ten units, and you're back where you started.  That's why the cartel exists.
> *
> It's difficult to enforce cuts when everyone in your cartel cheats.
> Especially when they don't produce anything else.
> *
> whatever oil is extracted/processed, is done not by "we" anyway but by oil companies,
> *
> More oil extracted, lower prices. "We" benefit.
> 
> *Oil 101, simplified.
> *
> DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess "derp" is Moronian for "I can't refute any of your points but I wanna see my name on the internets, yay me".
Click to expand...


Just pointing out your errors and your ignorance. Carry on.


----------



## Pogo

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You  know we can't just drill our way to lower gas prices." Barrack Hussein Soweto Obama
> 
> In the Energy Debate between Palin and Obama...Obama Lost
> 
> Palin was right. We drilled our way to lower gas and oil prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, oil doesn't work like that and never did.  The international oil market is like an ocean, fed by many rivers in many places.  Increasing one of those rivers isn't going to lift that ocean, particularly when the other rivers are controllable by entities that have an interest in how much their river empties in, especially when they act a a group to do so, which we call a 'cartel'.  So you increase your river by ten units, the cartel decreases by the same ten units, and you're back where you started.  That's why the cartel exists.
> 
> Besides which (again) -- whatever oil is extracted/processed, is done not by "we" anyway but by oil companies, who do not constitute any kind of "we" unless you're a stockholder of that company.  They operate for the interest of their own profits and stockholders --- not for the benefit of any particular country including whichever one they're based in.  If it makes the most sense to send this batch to Sri Lanka then that's where your extra drilling goes.  Period.  Unless y'all want to nationalize the oil companies and go it alone, you can't change that.
> 
> Oil 101, simplified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The international oil market is like an ocean, fed by many rivers in many places. Increasing one of those rivers isn't going to lift that ocean,
> *
> The US is now the swing producer, moron.
> 
> * particularly when the other rivers are controllable by entities that have an interest in how much their river empties in
> *
> Yeah, Saudi Arabia tried to drive our producers under by increasing production.
> Didn't work out too well for them.
> 
> *So you increase your river by ten units, the cartel decreases by the same ten units, and you're back where you started.  That's why the cartel exists.
> *
> It's difficult to enforce cuts when everyone in your cartel cheats.
> Especially when they don't produce anything else.
> *
> whatever oil is extracted/processed, is done not by "we" anyway but by oil companies,
> *
> More oil extracted, lower prices. "We" benefit.
> 
> *Oil 101, simplified.
> *
> DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess "derp" is Moronian for "I can't refute any of your points but I wanna see my name on the internets, yay me".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just pointing out your errors and your ignorance. Carry on.
Click to expand...


I just did.  You missed it while you were gazing in your mirror.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Pogo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> "You  know we can't just drill our way to lower gas prices." Barrack Hussein Soweto Obama
> 
> In the Energy Debate between Palin and Obama...Obama Lost
> 
> Palin was right. We drilled our way to lower gas and oil prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, oil doesn't work like that and never did.  The international oil market is like an ocean, fed by many rivers in many places.  Increasing one of those rivers isn't going to lift that ocean, particularly when the other rivers are controllable by entities that have an interest in how much their river empties in, especially when they act a a group to do so, which we call a 'cartel'.  So you increase your river by ten units, the cartel decreases by the same ten units, and you're back where you started.  That's why the cartel exists.
> 
> Besides which (again) -- whatever oil is extracted/processed, is done not by "we" anyway but by oil companies, who do not constitute any kind of "we" unless you're a stockholder of that company.  They operate for the interest of their own profits and stockholders --- not for the benefit of any particular country including whichever one they're based in.  If it makes the most sense to send this batch to Sri Lanka then that's where your extra drilling goes.  Period.  Unless y'all want to nationalize the oil companies and go it alone, you can't change that.
> 
> Oil 101, simplified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The international oil market is like an ocean, fed by many rivers in many places. Increasing one of those rivers isn't going to lift that ocean,
> *
> The US is now the swing producer, moron.
> 
> * particularly when the other rivers are controllable by entities that have an interest in how much their river empties in
> *
> Yeah, Saudi Arabia tried to drive our producers under by increasing production.
> Didn't work out too well for them.
> 
> *So you increase your river by ten units, the cartel decreases by the same ten units, and you're back where you started.  That's why the cartel exists.
> *
> It's difficult to enforce cuts when everyone in your cartel cheats.
> Especially when they don't produce anything else.
> *
> whatever oil is extracted/processed, is done not by "we" anyway but by oil companies,
> *
> More oil extracted, lower prices. "We" benefit.
> 
> *Oil 101, simplified.
> *
> DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess "derp" is Moronian for "I can't refute any of your points but I wanna see my name on the internets, yay me".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just pointing out your errors and your ignorance. Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just did.  You missed it while you were gazing in your mirror.
Click to expand...


Yes, you demonstrated your ignorance.
Glad to help.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Pogo said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how Fingerfuck equally dishonestly tries to change my gender.  He thinks that makes a point too.  That's another reason he's a fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You act like a little bitch. How else is he supposed to take it? Now run along and get a masters degree in oil refining on google.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh HUH.  So you believe deliberately changing a poster's gender because you can't deal with the content of his point, is a valid argument do you.
> 
> Doesn't THAT speak volumes.
Click to expand...

Hilarious. A leftist whining about gender identification.


----------



## Weatherman2020

FireFly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> *You LIE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Shitfirbrains posts a chart blasting the Obama Error, hilarious.


----------



## bripat9643

jillian said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Women" huh.
> 
> Anyone of any gender who claims "we can drill our way to lower gas prices" deserves the mockery, for they know nothing of what they babble.  First of all "we" don't drill.  *Oil companies* drill.  And they do so where and when and to what extent, that it will profit themselves, and obviously lowering prices doesn't serve that, and just as obviously multinational megacorporations owe no allegiance to a national flag, but rather to their own shareholders.
> 
> Second, oil is an international fungible commodity, so those multinational oil companies that did the drilling and refining are going to then take it to that international market and sell it where it will be the most profitable.  There is NO direct relationship between "what 'we' drill" and "what we pay at the pump".  There never has been.  Unless you want to nationalize the oil industry and go it alone, there never will be.
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious claptrap.
> 
> America drilled our way to lower prices.  And the worlds leading producer of oil.
> 
> And FYI, dumbass - many private citizens have oil wells.
> 
> Go hug a fracker.  They saved you a lot of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly you haven't a clue in the world about how the oil bidness works.  Everything I posted in 3 IS how it works.  Read it and learn something, or prove me wrong.
> 
> It's also instructive how quickly you abandoned the original bogus point and switched off to "natural gas".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America drilled her way to cheap oil.
> America is now leads the world in oil.
> Low income Americans can now afford to fill their cars with gas.
> MAGA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gas was just as low as during Oblama
> 
> MAGA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pay more now in both NY and NJ for gas than when President Obama was in office.
> 
> Damn, they're so stupid.
Click to expand...


And that proves exactly what?


----------



## longknife

To get past all the BS in this thread.

Here's what I don't understand. The news says we are now exporting more oil than we are importing because we are pulling more out of the ground than ever before.

Right now, regular is about $2.72 to 2.78 (it was down around $2.50 for months) and word has it that it will soar in the months to come to over $3.50.

Why?

Shouldn't the Laws of Supply and Demand indicate that the more oil there is, the cheaper it should be?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

longknife said:


> To get past all the BS in this thread.
> 
> Here's what I don't understand. The news says we are now exporting more oil than we are importing because we are pulling more out of the ground than ever before.
> 
> Right now, regular is about $2.72 to 2.78 (it was down around $2.50 for months) and word has it that it will soar in the months to come to over $3.50.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Shouldn't the Laws of Supply and Demand indicate that the more oil there is, the cheaper it should be?



* The news says we are now exporting more oil than we are importing 
*
I don't think that's the case. Do you have a link?


----------



## bripat9643

longknife said:


> To get past all the BS in this thread.
> 
> Here's what I don't understand. The news says we are now exporting more oil than we are importing because we are pulling more out of the ground than ever before.
> 
> Right now, regular is about $2.72 to 2.78 (it was down around $2.50 for months) and word has it that it will soar in the months to come to over $3.50.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Shouldn't the Laws of Supply and Demand indicate that the more oil there is, the cheaper it should be?



"Word has it?"  You expect us to accept that as some kind of fact?


----------



## longknife

Toddsterpatriot said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> To get past all the BS in this thread.
> 
> Here's what I don't understand. The news says we are now exporting more oil than we are importing because we are pulling more out of the ground than ever before.
> 
> Right now, regular is about $2.72 to 2.78 (it was down around $2.50 for months) and word has it that it will soar in the months to come to over $3.50.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Shouldn't the Laws of Supply and Demand indicate that the more oil there is, the cheaper it should be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * The news says we are now exporting more oil than we are importing
> *
> I don't think that's the case. Do you have a link?
Click to expand...


*How much petroleum does the United States import and export?*
In 2016, the United States imported approximately 10.1 million barrels per day (MMb/d) of petroleum from about 70 countries. Petroleum includes crude oil, natural gas plant liquids, liquefied refinery gases, refined petroleum products such as gasoline and diesel fuel, and biofuels including ethanol and biodiesel. About 78% of gross petroleum imports were crude oil.

In 2016, the United States exported about 5.2 MMb/d of petroleum to 101 countries. Most of the exports were petroleum products. The resulting net imports (imports minus exports) of petroleum were about 4.9 MMb/d.

The top five source countries of U.S. petroleum imports in 2016 were Canada, Saudi Arabia, Venezuela, Mexico, and Colombia.  

From How much petroleum does the United States import and export? - FAQ - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)

That was just a quick Google search.


----------



## Pogo

longknife said:


> To get past all the BS in this thread.
> 
> Here's what I don't understand. The news says we are now exporting more oil than we are importing because we are pulling more out of the ground than ever before.
> 
> Right now, regular is about $2.72 to 2.78 (it was down around $2.50 for months) and word has it that it will soar in the months to come to over $3.50.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Shouldn't the Laws of Supply and Demand indicate that the more oil there is, the cheaper it should be?



Simple laws of supply and demand would have that effect if we were talking about a closed system where both supply and demand are finite and controllable quantities.  Oil doesn't work like that, unless you want to nationalize oil companies and keep the flow within our borders -- but that's not how it works because (a) oil is a fungible commodity on the international market, not just the US, and (b) the entities that drill, process, store and sell that oil are international megacorporations (oil companies) whose interest and allegiance is to their own profits and their own shareholders, not what's going on at the retail level in any of the countries they supply.

See also post 47.

So when your reports say "we" are importing or exporting X amount of oil, what they should be saying is "they" (the oil companies) are doing that.  "We" don't have an influence on it.


----------



## rightwinger

Weatherman2020 said:


> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.


Why is Trumpgas so expensive?


----------



## Pogo

Weatherman2020 said:


> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> .




I'm so old I remember when women were mocked for saying Rump could pay his way to electoral immunity.

Oh wait, that's now.


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so old I remember when women were mocked for saying Rump could pay his way to electoral immunity.
> 
> Oh wait, that's now.
Click to expand...

It's clear the senility has set in.


----------



## FireFly

I guess that 50 cent a gallon gasoline price hike over Easter was just April Fools??? LOL!!!! It has nothing to do with Republicans Exploding Deficit with Tax Cuts & Increased Spending Destroying the Value of the US Dollar???????????????


----------



## bripat9643

FireFly said:


> I guess that 50 cent a gallon gasoline price hike over Easter was just April Fools??? LOL!!!! It has nothing to do with Republicans Exploding Deficit with Tax Cuts & Increased Spending Destroying the Value of the US Dollar???????????????


No it doesn't, numskull, because if that were the case, then why didn't it affect any other prices?


----------



## edthecynic

Weatherman2020 said:


> America drilled our way to lower prices.


Gas Prices This Summer Are Expected to Hit a Four-Year High

Gas prices this summer are expected to be the most expensive since 2014, closing in on $3 per gallon, according to a new report from the Oil Price Information Service (OPIS).


----------



## edthecynic

Weatherman2020 said:


> Not because of crude costs.


Burt because of exports.

Gas prices rise despite surging U.S. oil output

*From Texas to the Dakotas, oil output has surged, ranking America once again among the world’s top energy producers. But, the boom hasn’t stopped rising gasoline prices.*

Unleaded regular had pushed over $2.60 per gallon nationwide by midweek, up from $2.26 a gallon a year earlier, reported AAA’s daily price survey.

Analysts expect gas prices could climb another 10 cents by early spring, a gain of almost half a dollar in a year.

For the typical driver putting 250 miles per week on a V-6-powered Ford F-150 pickup truck, the nation’s top-selling vehicle, gasoline for the daily commute to work will cost about $39 per week, up from about $31 last spring.

It’s the new normal at the pump.

It’s happening across the country, and few experts think it could fade away soon. Instead, energy-fed inflation could weigh on Washington policy makers later this year when they mull possible interest-rate increases.

*Higher gasoline prices trace in part to the new surge in U.S. gasoline exports. Tankers crossing the Gulf of Mexico are unloading gasoline in South American ports following Venezuela’s oil sector collapse and the inability of Mexican refiners to make full use of their own production capacity.*


----------



## bripat9643

edthecynic said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> America drilled our way to lower prices.
> 
> 
> 
> Gas Prices This Summer Are Expected to Hit a Four-Year High
> 
> Gas prices this summer are expected to be the most expensive since 2014, closing in on $3 per gallon, according to a new report from the Oil Price Information Service (OPIS).
Click to expand...


What do you imagine that proves?


----------



## edthecynic

bripat9643 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> America drilled our way to lower prices.
> 
> 
> 
> Gas Prices This Summer Are Expected to Hit a Four-Year High
> 
> Gas prices this summer are expected to be the most expensive since 2014, closing in on $3 per gallon, according to a new report from the Oil Price Information Service (OPIS).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What do you imagine that proves?*
Click to expand...

Ahhhhh, the perpetual Right-wing dumb act again!
You lied about prices being lower, obviously!


----------



## Moonglow

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices Turn Lower on U.S. Drilling Activity.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Trumpgas so expensive?
Click to expand...

More taxes since Trump said to do as such...


----------



## Pogo

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so old I remember when women were mocked for saying Rump could pay his way to electoral immunity.
> 
> Oh wait, that's now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's clear the senility has set in.
Click to expand...


And yet, you look so young.


----------



## bripat9643

edthecynic said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> America drilled our way to lower prices.
> 
> 
> 
> Gas Prices This Summer Are Expected to Hit a Four-Year High
> 
> Gas prices this summer are expected to be the most expensive since 2014, closing in on $3 per gallon, according to a new report from the Oil Price Information Service (OPIS).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What do you imagine that proves?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhh, the perpetual Right-wing dumb act again!
> You lied about prices being lower, obviously!
Click to expand...

Gas was at over $5.00/gal for a while, dumbass.

Talk about acting dumb.


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old I remember when women were mocked for saying we can drill our way to lower gas prices.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so old I remember when women were mocked for saying Rump could pay his way to electoral immunity.
> 
> Oh wait, that's now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's clear the senility has set in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you look so young.
Click to expand...

I'm talking about you, obviously.


----------



## edthecynic

bripat9643 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> America drilled our way to lower prices.
> 
> 
> 
> Gas Prices This Summer Are Expected to Hit a Four-Year High
> 
> Gas prices this summer are expected to be the most expensive since 2014, closing in on $3 per gallon, according to a new report from the Oil Price Information Service (OPIS).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What do you imagine that proves?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhh, the perpetual Right-wing dumb act again!
> You lied about prices being lower, obviously!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gas was at over $5.00/gal for a while, dumbass.
> 
> Talk about acting dumb.
Click to expand...

Under Bush, dumbass, then he crashed the economy to bring down gas prices. Since then as production increased gas prices increased because of increased US exports. US exports are continuing to increase so therefore prices will continue to increase


----------



## bripat9643

edthecynic said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> America drilled our way to lower prices.
> 
> 
> 
> Gas Prices This Summer Are Expected to Hit a Four-Year High
> 
> Gas prices this summer are expected to be the most expensive since 2014, closing in on $3 per gallon, according to a new report from the Oil Price Information Service (OPIS).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What do you imagine that proves?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhh, the perpetual Right-wing dumb act again!
> You lied about prices being lower, obviously!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gas was at over $5.00/gal for a while, dumbass.
> 
> Talk about acting dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under Bush, dumbass, then he crashed the economy to bring down gas prices. Since then as production increased gas prices increased because of increased US exports. US exports are continuing to increase so therefore prices will continue to increase
Click to expand...


They were still high under Obama, moron.  Fracking is what brought prices down long term.


----------



## Weatherman2020

edthecynic said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> America drilled our way to lower prices.
> 
> 
> 
> Gas Prices This Summer Are Expected to Hit a Four-Year High
> 
> Gas prices this summer are expected to be the most expensive since 2014, closing in on $3 per gallon, according to a new report from the Oil Price Information Service (OPIS).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What do you imagine that proves?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhh, the perpetual Right-wing dumb act again!
> You lied about prices being lower, obviously!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gas was at over $5.00/gal for a while, dumbass.
> 
> Talk about acting dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under Bush, dumbass, then he crashed the economy to bring down gas prices. Since then as production increased gas prices increased because of increased US exports. US exports are continuing to increase so therefore prices will continue to increase
Click to expand...

Bush crashed the economy to lower gas prices?

Tell us how he did this so we can be on the lookout for when the orange clown attempts to do it, oh wise one.


----------



## edthecynic

bripat9643 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gas Prices This Summer Are Expected to Hit a Four-Year High
> 
> Gas prices this summer are expected to be the most expensive since 2014, closing in on $3 per gallon, according to a new report from the Oil Price Information Service (OPIS).
> 
> 
> 
> *What do you imagine that proves?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhh, the perpetual Right-wing dumb act again!
> You lied about prices being lower, obviously!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gas was at over $5.00/gal for a while, dumbass.
> 
> Talk about acting dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under Bush, dumbass, then he crashed the economy to bring down gas prices. Since then as production increased gas prices increased because of increased US exports. US exports are continuing to increase so therefore prices will continue to increase
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were still high under Obama, moron.  Fracking is what brought prices down long term.
Click to expand...

You left out Trump Gas from your chart.
Let me help you fill in the blank:


----------

